# compañero de universidad



## thosecars82

Hallo

Ich wollte euch fragen, wie man umgangssprachlich "estudiante de universidad" auf Deutsch sagt. Ich habe etwas gehört, das wie "studis" oder so klingt. Wie man es tatsächlich schreibt?

Danks im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch fragen, wie man umgangssprachlich "estudiante de universidad" auf Deutsch sagt. Ich habe etwas gehört, das wie "studis" oder so klingt. Wie man es tatsächlich schreibt?
> 
> Danks im Voraus



_*compañero de (la) universidad: *_ 
_*Kommilitone 
*__*Studienkollege
Studienfreund(in) *_ 

_*Saludos*_


----------



## baufred

thosecars82 said:


> ...  "estudiante de universidad" auf Deutsch sagt. Ich habe etwas gehört, das wie "studis" oder so klingt.


... es realmente así ... se llama en la jerga estudiantil* "Studis"*  ... y tienen - entre otras - ésta página web:

http://www.studis-online.de/

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

_*Autsch; da habe ich die Kernfrage doch tatsächlich übersehen, sorry !

Saludos*_


----------



## murathison

thosecars82 said:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch fragen, wie man umgangssprachlich "estudiante de universidad" auf Deutsch sagt. Ich habe etwas gehört, das wie "studis" oder so klingt. Wie *schreibt *man es tatsächlich?
> 
> Dank*e *im Voraus



Nunca he escuchado "Studi" de alguien, se referiendo a un compañero de universidad. 

Quizás se dice esto en otras partes de Alemania, no lo sé.

Toma nota que "Kommilitone" es el nombre usado más frecuentemente.


----------



## Alemanita

thosecars82 said:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte euch fragen, wie man umgangssprachlich "estudiante de universidad" auf Deutsch sagt. Ich habe etwas gehört, das wie "studis" oder so klingt. Wie man es tatsächlich schreibt?
> 
> Danks im Voraus




Wie bereits gesagt wurde: estudiante de universidad ist umgangssprachlich heutzutage ein Studi. Der Titel des Threads bezieht sich allerdings auf den Mitstudenten, traditionell Kommilitone genannt.

Saludos.


----------

